# Spirit Fog Machines, buy one get one half off.



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Anyone bought one of these spirit 700 watt foggers? Right now you can buy one and get one half off, so for $75 I could get two 700 watt foggers with timers. But I don't want to buy two pieces of cr*p. So if you know about these please chime in!!










Here is the link to the product page


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That seems like an alright deal...generally they sell the crap 400 watt foggers for $25-$30 I think. The 700 Watt should allow for less downtime. If it is the same brand as the others, it'll probably be decent, but not spectacular.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought one two years ago. $49.99 I think is what I paid then. I've used it the past two seasons. Works great.

Now I don't have any comparison to the other foggers, but was sufficient for my small cemetery using a homemade fog chiller.

Here's a pic testing the output from the chiller last year. This is using there fog juice as well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad, might pick some up this weekend.

Of course I've been eye-balling these 1000w guys for $70 each:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/227/71/Product/29008/ProductDetail.aspx

-TM


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

i just got a vei-950 and use froggys swamp juice...havent see it chilled yet but puts out some serious fog...the first time i ran it i thought they would call the fire dept

jerry


----------

